# Inability to open .nic.in and .gov.in sites



## digik (Sep 30, 2014)

Dear all,

I am having problem with opening .nic.in and .gov.in sites from my home computer. I am getting* “server not found”* error messages. I am using win7 and firefox. Earlier I did not face such problem. But, I can access the same sites from my office computer. The os and browser are the same. The ISP is BSNL Broadband in both cases.
Kindly help.

digik


----------



## RCuber (Sep 30, 2014)

try using OpenDns settings, 
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220


----------



## digik (Oct 1, 2014)

RCuber said:


> try using OpenDns settings,
> 208.67.222.222
> 208.67.220.220



How to do it???


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 1, 2014)

Open "ncpa.cpl" in run, then click go to properties of either LAN adapter or WiFi depending upon connection mode.

Then select IPv4 from the list and go to it's properties. there you can "Use the following DNS server addresses".

You can also change it in router.

PS: If the above doesn't work, do give Google DNS a try which is - 8.8.8.8 / 8.8.4.4.


----------



## digik (Oct 1, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Open "ncpa.cpl" in run, then click go to properties of either LAN adapter or WiFi depending upon connection mode.
> 
> Then select IPv4 from the list and go to it's properties. there you can "Use the following DNS server addresses".
> 
> ...



Understood...

It appears that this has been caused by some malware activity. I have already rest hosts file and winsock.dll. But, the same problem occurs.

Is there any way to locate the problem area and then change it???


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 1, 2014)

If you suspect any malware, then MalwareBytes is your friend.

Also, check if problem persists in safe mode.


----------



## digik (Oct 3, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Also, check if problem persists in safe mode.



Windows 7 in Safe Mode doesnot connect to internet.



dashing.sujay said:


> If you suspect any malware, then MalwareBytes is your friend



Now, after a lot of testing it appears that it is not due to any malware. It is a problem with BSNL which has been applied to my connection.
The same computer can connect the sites with another ISP. Further, I connected my Laptop also through BSNL BB. It also shows the same problem though it connects fine with the another ISP.
I have already lodged a complaint with BSNL and am waiting for their response.
Thanks for the replies of all the forum members.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 3, 2014)

digik said:


> Windows 7 in Safe Mode doesnot connect to internet.



Safe mode with networking.


----------

